# Alpine Quest Kayak/Gear Swap April 16-18th



## AQS (Nov 15, 2005)

Let Alpine Quest Sports start your season off right by helping you sell any old or unwanted gear. Rafts and raft supplies are always welcome too. Bring it in April 16th and come check out the deals too. 

Mark your calendar, you don't want to miss it. April 16-18

In Edwards, just off I-70 across from Starbucks.


----------



## AQS (Nov 15, 2005)

*Boat drop off*

We've been getting lots of calls asking when to bring boats. Anytime Fri or Sat you can drop them off. Kayaks, Rafts, Duckies etc... accepted.
See you this weekend.


----------



## AQS (Nov 15, 2005)

*Swap*

Gear was pouring in for the swap this evening. Some highlights are a 11' Laird SUP & a mint condition lake kayak w/ paddle for $50.


----------



## WhiteLightning (Apr 21, 2004)

AQS is in Glenwood Springs now too? Where?!


----------



## AQS (Nov 15, 2005)

*Boats are still coming in*

Boats are still coming in, lots have been sold & we are up to 60+ used kayaks on hand as of now.

Here is a sampling:

Pyranha:
Burn
Ammos
Revs
Inazones
S6F
S6X
Stretch

Dagger:
Mambas
Agents
Crazy 88's
Crossfire
Rx
Kingpin
Super Ego
Juice

Perception:
Jib
Method

Jackson:
2Fun
Superfun
4Fun
SuperStar
Hero
Super Hero

Liquidlogic:
Vision
Trigger
Airhead
Cross Rivers 80, 125, 250s

WaveSport:
Project


----------



## tmcilravy (May 20, 2008)

do you have any 8' oars


----------



## AQS (Nov 15, 2005)

*Oars & location*

Whitelightning we are opening our Glenwood store on Tuesday at 25A Market St, West Glenwood. In the Target shopping Center, two doors down from Starbucks.

We have a pair of 8' Cataract oars w/ Cataract blades in black for $150. Screaming deal!
New oars are also on sale for 10% off during the swap


----------

